# I've lost my mind



## sawinredneck (Sep 30, 2007)

Out with the old, in with the new!!!!!!


----------



## ropensaddle (Sep 30, 2007)

sawinredneck said:


> Out with the old, in with the new!!!!!!


----------



## 04ultra (Sep 30, 2007)

sawinredneck said:


> Out with the old, in with the new!!!!!!




Congrat's Andy on the new truck!!! 



.


----------



## sawinredneck (Oct 1, 2007)

The silver one on the trailer was the one that went down on me. The one pulling the trailer is the new one.

Only worked a week and came across a SWEEEEEEEET deal on it, so I jumped the gun!!! Stil not sure that was the best idea I've ever had, but what is done, is done!


----------



## bruce56BB (Oct 1, 2007)

congrats red! that's a good lookin' truck (even if it's a ford)
how about an update on the new job?
bruce


----------



## sawinredneck (Oct 1, 2007)

Well, the job is crazy!!! You all know th adage "the more you make the les you do" right? Yeah, thats me!! I had two full days of oreiantation last week, then started to work Wensday. Wensday morning I go in, and a kid, I love this one!!! had run a BIG forklift head on, full throttle centerd between the forks, into a I-beam:hmm3grin2orange: Go it going that day.
I can do a lot more,but they don't want to even buy the basic tools right now? So me and my ways, I try and improvise. Well, the BIG boss deems that unsafe, so they call the mechanic in:hmm3grin2orange: 
I don't get, maybe I am not supposed to, but I am working on a proposal for what he wanted done, I will give it to him and let him run with it from there. It's just nuts!!! But the people are cool, and I have free rein over the place, I went in at 4am today, made my rounds, worked on a golf cart for a bit, made anouther round. Put some concrete anchors in for a material rack they had run a forklift into, just crap like that. It's amazing how hard on stuff they are!!!!


----------



## Peacock (Oct 1, 2007)

What happened to the old truck?


----------



## sawinredneck (Oct 1, 2007)

Peacock said:


> What happened to the old truck?



Spun rod bearing, clutch went out, AND the G E M, which controls the windows, windshield wipers and dome light (that I know of for sure) went out.

156K VERY HARD miles!!!!


----------



## Peacock (Oct 1, 2007)

I've replaced quite a few GEM modules. Don't know why Ford couldn't figure the things out.

I'm guessing it's a 4.2L engine. We never saw the mod motors spin any bearing when I was at the dealer.


----------



## ropensaddle (Oct 1, 2007)

sawinredneck said:


> The silver one on the trailer was the one that went down on me. The one pulling the trailer is the new one.
> 
> Only worked a week and came across a SWEEEEEEEET deal on it, so I jumped the gun!!! Stil not sure that was the best idea I've ever had, but what is done, is done!


Congrats on the truck and job red!


----------



## SAWITALL (Oct 2, 2007)

Nice truck. Hope your new job works out, sounds like you are working hard to make it happen.


----------



## bcorradi (Oct 3, 2007)

Congratulations on the new truck Andy.

I'm just curious to the reasoning you backed the truck onto to the trailer? Were you trying to be conservative on tonque weight and had a short distance to pull it?


----------



## tree md (Oct 3, 2007)

Ha, we have the exact same truck!


----------



## sawinredneck (Oct 5, 2007)

bcorradi said:


> Congratulations on the new truck Andy.
> 
> I'm just curious to the reasoning you backed the truck onto to the trailer? Were you trying to be conservative on tonque weight and had a short distance to pull it?



No, it was dead in the driveway and parked nose to the garage. As my driveway has a good slope to it, I backed the trailer up to it and just pushed it on. It was a lot easier than trying to comealong it on!!


----------



## sawinredneck (Oct 5, 2007)

tree md said:


> Ha, we have the exact same truck!



Cool!!!! I like it!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## KMB (Oct 5, 2007)

sawinredneck said:


> Out with the old, in with the new!!!!!!



So...what are the specs? Such as year, model, rear gears, engine and so on. I can see that it is a 2wd and extended cab.

Kevin


----------



## sawinredneck (Oct 5, 2007)

KMB said:


> So...what are the specs? Such as year, model, rear gears, engine and so on. I can see that it is a 2wd and extended cab.
> 
> Kevin



'04, 2wd 5.4 auto, towing package, 3:73 with posi, p/w, p/l, the rear qaurters even roll down, amfm/cd, no leather, it's stupid load for me, overhead consoles, with 21k.


----------



## reachtreeservi (Oct 5, 2007)

*Nice truck!*

Congratulations on the new truck Red. Nothing like a new truck to make things right with the universe, at least for awhile. Best wishes!


----------



## bcorradi (Oct 9, 2007)

sawinredneck said:


> '04, 2wd 5.4 auto, towing package, 3:73 with posi, p/w, p/l, the rear qaurters even roll down, amfm/cd, no leather, it's stupid load for me, overhead consoles, with 21k.



Cool sounds like a real nice truck. What did your other truck have in it for a motor?


----------



## 04ultra (Oct 9, 2007)

bcorradi said:


> Cool sounds like a real nice truck. What did your other truck have in it for a motor?




6 with a manual......





.


----------



## tree md (Oct 9, 2007)

Check yer rep.... Just fer havin a cool truck Fuker!!!


----------



## hornett22 (Oct 27, 2007)

*you'll like the extra cab.*

it makes a difference.


----------



## sawinredneck (Oct 27, 2007)

I'm loving the xtra cab already! Bubba rides back there just as happy as can be!!!

Going to look at tool boxes today, I hope to find one that isn't junk!


----------



## sawinredneck (Jan 6, 2008)

Went shopping again!!! I liked the one the neighbor had so much, I wanted one just for me!!!

My new ride:


----------



## SAWITALL (Jan 6, 2008)

sawinredneck said:


> Went shopping again!!! I liked the one the neighbor had so much, I wanted one just for me!!!
> 
> My new ride:



I want to see a picture of you in that.


----------



## lawson's tree s (Jan 6, 2008)

congrats on your new truck!!


----------



## sawinredneck (Jan 6, 2008)

Thanks, I'll have to see if mama has time to take pic of me driving it we have both been running crazy lately!!


----------



## kah68 (Jan 7, 2008)

Yep congrats SR, the only thing I do to my autos is if they don't have a trans temp gauge I add one. The late model 1/2 ton fords are nice.


----------



## NYCHA FORESTER (Jan 7, 2008)

If yer check engine light comes on bring it to the dealer ASAP. Those 5.4 have problem with leaking fuel injectors.


----------

